

New NSA Leaks show how US is bugging its European allies.  - teawithcarl
http://guardiannews.com/world/2013/jun/30/nsa-leaks-us-bugging-european-allies

======
e3pi
Oh Boy! here goes...

"D R O P M I R E"

...in an air conditioned dark room, tastefully illuminated by flatscreens
running really cool graphics, furnished with soft recessed indirect wall
lighting, somewhere in Maryland, the `Treadstone', `Blackbriar' ALERT flags
lite up and flash, klaxons scream...when I hit..Enter....now!

Matt, Will? Matt Damon?! ...Help!

'Blackfoot' ...'Wabash'...'Bruneau'...'Hemlock'...

Ask HN: a python script to concatenate these creepy `totenkopf' nouns and
generate scary titles for sinister sounding ops? Blister-Pack and sell it to
Booz Allen for six figures(1)?

(1)minus $140k to `git 'er done'

